# Showing off the tank..



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

so i gues im new here and ive been asking a lot of things, so i thought id show you guys what i have right now, i love this 10gallon tank but i think a 40 will be much better. so here they are....


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

one more pic !


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great! but yes your right, you want a bigger tank. maybe even a 55


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea see my roomates selling me his 40gallon with all the filter, heater, gravel and little plants and things for 150$ so its worth it to me. but yea you are right i would like to have a larger tank


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice, have you ever seen a spotted pictus cat when they get big, i have and WOW theyre awesome!


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

why are they so awsome ! ? i mine are just little babies, also you think they will eat my peacock eel ? she's about 2" and a baby now.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

they just look real neat with their long whiskers and big bodies. and no, i dont think it would eat your eel


----------

